# discount lighting kit



## jankY22 (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey everyone. My name is Tom and I just want to let everyone know
about this product that I am helping promote. Its called ColorStorm
and its an under-body lighting system for your car that changes colors
AND it is sound reactive. This product has been on "Pimp My Ride" as
well as being featured at Hot Import Nights. This kit can produce 16
MILLION different colors, and has a ton of settings. It also has this
thing you put in the car that lets you know what color you’re at and it
kind of lights up your interior as well. You can get this thing at
EDIT.

From there, go to their “ColorStorm Products” link and you’ll find it
in there. They also they got all sorts of other shit for your car AND
motorcycle if you like that too. So I just thought I’d fill everybody
in on this great product. Check it out!!!

Not only that but since I am helping promote this new product I have
a coupon code to give anyone who uses it a 10% discount on
their ENTIRE purchase!!! Just type “thestorm” in the discount box when
you are ready to order. I hope you guys like this stuff as much as I 
do.
Later!


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

So did you really count out "16 MILLION" differant colors your self?


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

jankY22 said:


> ...This kit can produce 16
> MILLION different colors, ...


ok i had the deluxe box of crayons when i was little and there is no way theres that many colors.


----------



## jankY22 (Jul 18, 2005)

*16 million colors*

yes, i did sit down and count all of the colors. not only that, but I also named them all, too. i am also very proud of my accomplishment and take offense to your mockery.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

lol this was the wrong site to post something like this...


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

jankY22 said:


> yes, i did sit down and count all of the colors. not only that, but I also named them all, too. i am also very proud of my accomplishment and take offense to your mockery.


can i get a list of the names you came up with for the 16 million colors please??


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

jenns240 said:


> can i get a list of the names you came up with for the 16 million colors please??


I second that request ......
& of 
ALL 16 MILLION COLORS !

:lame:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I want pictures of all 16 million colors.

Close up on a 10 mega-pixel cam... If the image size is smaller than 5000px x 5000px and 10 megs, I won't accept them.


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

LOL hmm 50 bucks off for a 500 dollars kit.... somehow that doesn't sound too great... Then again, 50 bucks can buy you lunch for 5 days...


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

AznBoiBryant said:


> LOL hmm 50 bucks off for a 500 dollars kit.... somehow that doesn't sound too great... Then again, 50 bucks can buy you lunch for 5 days...


u lunch is 10 dollars!!!!
damn go 2 micky dees or sumthing
LOL


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok it was on 'pimp my ride' woopty freaking do, that just makes it less credible or cool, and adds 5000+ points to the rice factor of it


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

i wonder how much mcchickens at mcdonalds for that much money...


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> ok it was on 'pimp my ride' woopty freaking do, that just makes it less credible or cool, and adds 5000+ points to the rice factor of it


lmao remeber when they did the 240sx????
that damn asian had some good fucking ideas going 4 that car!!!!
did anyone capture the steering wheel he had?!?!?!?!
It was like the sparco with the fucking little computer monitor in it and they scraped it 4 sum 2F2F "2 button nos" steering wheel..
they need 2 stick 2 trucks/SUV's/caddies.. they do sum nice trucks/SUV's/caddies sometimes.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

ekizz said:


> i wonder how much mcchickens at mcdonalds for that much money...


arent they 100 cents for 6???
if thats the case it would be 300 nuggets!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> u lunch is 10 dollars!!!!
> damn go 2 micky dees or sumthing
> LOL


10 bucks is at micky dees... shoot price for a big mac meal is 3.90 plus a mcchicken plus a 10 piece chicken nuggets. comes to 9.12 with tax but whatever... No I ain't fat, it just goes all out the next day...


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> lmao remeber when they did the 240sx????
> that damn asian had some good fucking ideas going 4 that car!!!!
> did anyone capture the steering wheel he had?!?!?!?!
> It was like the sparco with the fucking little computer monitor in it and they scraped it 4 sum 2F2F "2 button nos" steering wheel..
> they need 2 stick 2 trucks/SUV's/caddies.. they do sum nice trucks/SUV's/caddies sometimes.


Yeah somehow it hurts watching that car looking like that. I mean how much money did they spent on that car? I mean with that much you could have easily swap out the motor for the sr20det and convert the car into stick. Now that's what I call pimp my ride!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

jankY22 said:


> This product has been on "Pimp My Ride" as
> well as being featured at Hot Import Nights.


!!!! OMFG!!!!!!! i want one asap!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Please read the rules you agreed upon when joining the forum...

Pay close attention to the No Spam/Vendors part..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> ok it was on 'pimp my ride' woopty freaking do,


and a good reason not to buy it


----------

